# Ajo turvallisesti ja ei mene mihinkään vaikeuteen



## y2drew

I got an online translator to translate it and it says it reads:
"safely the driving will not and go to any difficulty".

It was in a blog and I think it's meant to say something like "drive safely and don't get into any trouble/difficulty"

Is "ajo turvallisesti ja ei mene mihinkään vaikeuteen" ok, does that not make any sense to a Finn?


----------



## DrWatson

Unfortunately no, it doesn't make sense. At least I had a very hard time deciphering it before I saw the proper English sentence. I recommend keeping away from online translators, as their suggestions are often absolute mess.

I'd translate it like this:

"Drive safely and don't get into any trouble/difficulty"
= *Aja turvallisesti äläkä joudu vaikeuksiin.*


----------



## Uma33

It doesn't make any sense. You could also say something like  _Turvallista ajomatkaa ja ole varovainen/_


----------



## y2drew

LOL. Thanks for the translations! The online ones are rubbish!


----------

